# الصوم المقدس الكبير في الكنيسة القبطية من الوجهة التاريخية - الراهب القس أثناسوس المقاري



## ROWIS (6 مارس 2014)

*الصوم المقدس الكبير في الكنيسة القبطية من الوجهة التاريخية
الراهب القس أثناسوس المقاري*





*Grace before the Meal, by Max Slevogt, 1885
*
*تمهيد:
في هذا الفصل سنحصر حديثنا عن أمرين أساسيين في الصوم المقدس الكبير في الكنيسة القبطية.
الأمر الأول: متى ضُمَّ صوم الأربعين المقدسة إلى صوم أسبوع الفصح، الذي هو أسبوع البصخة.
الأمر الثاني: حول صوم أسبوع هرقل، وهو الأسبوع الأول من الصوم الكبير.

أولاً: متى ضُمَّ الصوم الأربعيني إلى صوم أسبوع الفصح
ما يذكره ابن كبر والسنكسار القبطي:
يقول القس شمس الرئاسة أبو البركات ابن كبر (+1324م) في الباب التاسع عشر من كتاب "مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة" ما يلي[1]:
"الشعانين وهو الأحد السابع من الصوم، وهو تمام الأربعين المقدسة. وهو كان قديماً فصح الصيام لا فصح القيامة. لما كانت الأربعين المقدسة يُبتدأ بصيامها من ثاني عشر طوله، ويكون تمامها الحادي والشعرين من أمشير، وتُعمل جمعة البصخة[2] مفردة في شهر نيسان، ويعيَِّد عيد فصح القيامة آخر الأسبوع يوم الأحد، مع التَّحرُّز[3] من اتفاقه مع عيد فصح اليهود، إلى أيام الأب البطريرك أنبا ديمتريوس الثاني عشر من بطاركة الإسكندرية. فإنه أدرك بنعمة الروح القدس. معرفة علوم البيعة، ورتب حساب الإبقطي الذي يعجز حكماء الفلاسفة عن مثله، وأضاف جُمعة البصخة[4] إلى الأربعين، ورتب ذلك باتفاق مع البطاركة الذين كانوا على الكراسي الثلاثة الأُخَر في زمانه"[5].

ويقول ابن كبر أيضاً في الباب الثامن عشر من موسوعته "مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة" ما يلي: "كان الصوم المقدس فيما تقدم يُعمل ثاني الغطاس كقول الإنجيل المقدس ولما صعد يسوع من الماء، للوقت[6] أخرجه الروح إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس, وصام أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة. وكانت جمعة الآلام تُعمل مفردة في الوقت المخصوص بها، لأن لها وقتاً مشروطاً وحداً محدوداً قرَّره الآباء ورسموه ليكون الفصح المجيد تلو عيد اليهود، بحيث لا يوافقه جملة، ثم استقرت آخر الأربعين المقدسة، وحسُن وضعها وعظُم نفعها... الخ"[7].

ومع بداية هذا الباب الثامن عشر، ترد حاشية على يسار الصفحة وممتدة لتغطي أسقل الصفحة أيضاً، تقول ما نصهُ[8]: "قد كان الرسل الاطهار ومن تابعهم من المؤمنين يصومون الاربعين المقدسة ثاني يوم الغطاس الثاني عشر من طوبه ويعيِّدون الفصح المجيد في الثاني والعشرين من امشير ويعملون جمعه الالام بعد ذلك بايام ويختمونها بعيد القيامة الي ايام الاب البطرك دمتريوس الثاني عشر من بطاركه الاسكندريه فانه كان فلاحاً لا يعرف القرايه ولا يحسن الكتابه فانار الله عليه بروح النعمه حتى انه عرف ساير كتب البيعه وتبحر فيها وشرح كثيراً منها والهم وضع حساب الابقطي وتقرير قاعده الصوم المقدس على ما هو عليه واتمامه بجمعه وتعييد الفصح المجيد في الوقت والشهر المرسوم له وارسل نسخه ذلك الي الاب بطرك بروميه والقسطنطينيه وبطريرك انطاكيه فوافقوه عليه واستقر دايماً".

وما ذكره ابن كبر في الفقرات السابقة قد انتقل إلى كُتب الكنيسة القبطية، فمثلاً يذكر السنكسار تحت اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر بابه وهو يوافق نياحة الأنبا ديمتريوس الأول البابا الثاني عشر (189-231م)، يذكر ما يلي:
"... وهو الذي وضح حساب الإبقطي الذي به تستخرج مواقيت الأصوام على قواعد ثابتة. وقد كان المسيحيُّون قبل ذلك يصومون بعد عيد الغطاس مباشرة الأربعين المقدسة، إقتداء بالسيد المسيح الذي صام بعد عماده. ثم يصومون أسبوع الآلام منفصلاً، ليكون الفصح المسيحي في الأحد الذي يلي فصح الإسرائيليين. وكان أيضاً من المسيحيين من كان يحتفل بالفصح المسحي يوم 14 نيسان، أي أنهم كانوا يعيِّدون مع الفصح الموسوي.

ولذلك اهتم البابا ديمتريوس بوضع قواعد ثابتة للأصوام والأعياد المسيحية، وضمَّ الأربعين المقدسة إلى أسبوع الآلام، وكَتَبَ بذلك إلى كل من أغابيوس أسقف أورشليم، ومكسيموس بطريرك أنطاكية، وبطريرك رومية وغيرهم. فاستحسنوه وعلموا بقواعده إلى اليوم ما عدا كنيسة رومة، فإنما عَدَلت عن ذلك، واتَبعت منذ القرن السادس عشر التقويم الغريغوري..."[9].

كما يذكر السنكسار أيضاً تحت اليوم العاشر من شهر هاتور ما يلي: "وفيه ايضاً اجتمع مجمع مقدس برومية في أيام فيكتور بابا رومية وديمتريوس بابا الإسكندرية. وسبب اجتماع هذا المجمع أن النصارى كانوا لم يزالوا يعيدون عيد الغطاس، ويصومون من اليوم الذي يليه. ثم يفطرون في اليوم الثاني والعشرين من أمشير. وبعد أيام يصومون أسبوع الآلام. ويعيدون عيد القيامة المجيد.

ولما قُدِّم القديس ديمتريوس بطريركاً على كرسي الإسكندرية، وكان أُمياً، ولكن الله قد أنار عقله بالنعمة الإلهية، فقرأ كُتب الكنيسة وشرح أكثرها. ووضع قواعد حساب الأصوام والأعياد المتنقّلة المستعملة في أيامنا هذه. وأرسل منها نسخاً إلى الأب فيكتور بطريرك رومية، والأب مكسيموس بطريرك أنطاكية، والأب أغابيوس أسقف أورشليم.

ولما وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى الأب فيكتور، قرأها فاستحسنها كثيراً. وجمع أربعة عشر عالماً من اساقفة كرسيه. وجماعة من علماء القسوس، وقرأها عليهم، فاستحسنوها، ونشروها في جميع بلادهم. وبذلك ترتَّب الصوم المقدس والفصح المجيد على ما هو عليه اليوم في كنيستنا القبطية، ولإلهنا المجد دائماً أبدياً أمين"[10].

وإن ما يقوله ابن كبر عن أن ضم أسبوع الفصح (البصخة) إلى الصوم المقدس الكبير، قد حدث في أيام البابا ديمتريوس الكرَّام (189-231م)ن هو أمرٌ يعوزه الدليل، إذ لا تسنده الوثائق المعروفة لدينا حتى الآن. فيوسابيوس القيصري (260-340م) عندما تحدث عن النزاع الذي وقع بين الكنائس بسبب تحديد عيد الفصح[11]، لم يشر إلى البابا ديمتريوس الكرَّام في هذا الشأن[12]. كما أن البابا الإسكندري ديونيسيوس الكبير (248-265م) لم يكن يعرف سوى صوم ستة أيام الفصح[13]. ومن جهة أخرى، ليست هناك وثيقة تتكلم عن الصوم المقدس الكبير قبل القرن الرابع الميلادي[14].

هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى، فمن المعروف لدينا وثائقياً أن انضمام أسبوع الفصح إلى الأربعين المقدسة قد عُرف في كنيسة الإسكندرية في زمن البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي (328-373م)، وهو ما تشرحه رسائله الفصحية التي كتبها من بين سنة 329م وسنة 373م، أي منذ إقامته بطريركاً سنة 328م إلى يوم نياحته في 2 مايو 373م. وهو ما سأشرحه في السطور التالية.

إثبات أن ضم الصوم الأربعيني إلى صوم أسبوع الفصح (البصخة) قد حَدَثَ في أيام البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي (328-373م):
يتضح من الرسائل الفصحية لبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي[15] أن يوم الجمعة العظيمة كان هو ختام الأربعين المقدسة، حيث ظلت الأربعين المقدسة حتى منصف القرن الخامس الميلادي على الأقل، تشمل فيها أسبوع الفصح (البصخة).

في الرسالة الفصحية الأولى للبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي والتي كتبها سنة 329م لم يذكر فيها صوم الأربعين المقدسة، بل يتحدث عن صوم أسبوع الفصح (البصخة) فقط، بدون إبداء أي سبب لعدم ذكره لصوم الأربعين يوماً المقدسة.

أما في رسالته الفصحية الرابعة والتي كتبها سنة 332م فهو لم يذكر فيها أيضاً صوم الأربعين المقدسة، بل يتحدث عن صوم أسبوع الفصح (البصخة) فقط، ولكنه في هذه الرسالة يعلل في مستهلها السبب في ذلك، بقوله: إنه قد كتبها متأخِّرة، بعد أن بدأ الصوم الأربعيني، فيقول:
[أرسلُ إليكم يا أحبائي متأخِّراً عن الوقت المعتاد، لكنني واثق من أنكم سوف تصفحون عن هذا التأخير الذي حدث بسبب رحلتي الطويلة. ولأني جُرِّبتُ بأحد الأمراض. وإذ أعاقني هذان السَّببان، ولأنه ثارت عليَّ عواصف شديدة غير عادية، فقد أخَّرتُ الكتابة إليكم. لكن برغم رحلتي الطويلة، وبرغم مرضي الشديد، فإنني لم أنس أن أنبئكم بموعد عيد القيامة. وإتماماً لمهمَّتين أعلنُ لكم الآن موعد العيد... نحنُ نبدأ في اليوم الأول من برمودة (23 مارس) ونستريح في اليوم السادس من نفس الشهر (أول إبريل) في مساء اليوم السابع. وإذ يهل علينا اليوم الأول المقدس من الأسبوع في السابع من نفس شهر برموده (2 إبريل) فإننا نحتفل أيضاً بأيام الخمسين المقدسة التالية...].

فماذا نفهم إذاً من تعليل البابا أثناسيوس لسبب تأخُره عن إعلان موعد بدء الصوم المقدس الكبير في رسالته الفصحية الرابعة سنة 332م. وعدم ذكره لأي شيء من هذا القبيل، حينما أعلن بدء صوم أسبوع الفصح في رسالته الفصحية الأولى سنة 329م؟. نفهم أن صوم الأربعين يوماً المقدسة لم يكن وارداً في رسالته الفصحية الأولى.

فيقول في رسالته الفصحية الأولى سنة 329م:
[يبدأ الصوم المقدس في اليوم الخامس من برموده (31 مارس) ,إذ نضيف إليها تلك الأيام السنة العظيمة المقدسة التي ترمز إلى أيام خلقة هذا العالم، فلنستريح ونكف عن الصوم في اليوم العاشر من شهر برموده نفسه (5 إبريل) في يوم السبت المقدس من الأسبوع. وعندما يهل فجر اليوم الأول من الأسبوع المقدس في اليوم الحادي عشر من نفس الشهر (6 إبريل) ومنه نعد كل الأسابيع السبعة واحداً فواحداً، نعيِّد في يوم الخمسين المقدس... فلنعيد في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع العظيم كرمز للدهر الآتي الذي فيه ننال هُنا عربوناً بأن تكون لنا حياة أبدية فيما بعد، وإذ نعبر من هنا نعيِّد عيداً كاملاً مع المسيح...].

أما رسالته الفصحية الثانية التي كتبها 330م فيظهر فيها بوضوح، ولأول مرة، ذكر الصوم الأربعيني المقدس، فيقول فيها:
[ يبدأ صوم الأربعين يوماً في اليوم الثالث عشر من شهر برمهات (9 مارس) وبعد أن نكمِّل الصوم، لنبدأ أسبوع الفصح المقدس في اليوم الثامن عشر من شهر برموده (13 إبريل)، وإذ نستريح في اليوم الثالث والعشرين من نفس شهر برموده (18) إبريل) ونعيِّد بعد ذلك في أول الأسبوع في اليوم الرابع والعشرين (19 إبريل)، لنضف إليها سبعة أسابيع يوم الخمسين العظيم...].

وطبقاً لهذا الرسالة الثانية فإن الصوم الكبير يبدأ يوم 9 مارس، ويكون يوم اثنين البصخة هو يوم 13 إبريل، ويوم سب النور يوافق يوم 18 إبريل، فيكون يوم 17 إبريل هو يوم الجمعة العظيمة وهو تتمَّة الأربعين يوماً.

وفي الرسالة الفصحية الثالثة التي كتبها سنة 331م يؤكد الباب أثناسيوس على أن الصوم في مجموع أيامه هو 41 يوماً، شاملاُ فيه أسبوع الفصح، فيقول:
[... وبعد أن نتطهَّر أولاً بالصوم أربعين يوماً، وبالصلوات والأصوام والتدريب والأعمال الصالحة، نقدر أن نأكل الفصح المقدس في أورشليم. يبدأ صوم الأربعين يوماً في الخامس من برمهات (أول مارس)... ولنستريح في الخامس عشر من شهر برموده (10 إبريل)... وبعد ذلك في الحال يستقبلنا يوم الأحد العظيم أعني السادس عشر من نفس شهر برموده (11 إبريل) الذي فيه قام ربنا ومنحنا سلاماً مع إخوتنا...].

وهكذا في باقي رسائله الفصحية نجد أن الصوم المقدس الكبير يمتد إلى واحد وأربعين يوماً شاملاً فيه صوم أسبوع الفصح المقدس. وأن يوم الجمعة العظيمة (أي الجمعة السادسة من الصوم) هو ختام الأربعين المقدسة، وليس يوم جمعة ختام الصوم، كما هو معروف الآن. أي أن أيام الصوم الفعلية –باستنثاء السبوت والآحاد- منذ أيام البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي هي 36 يوماً بعد أن نضيف صوم يوم سبت الفرح. وهو ما ظل سارياً في كنيسة الإسكندرية حتى إلى نهاية فترة رئاسة  البابا كيرلس الكبير (412-444م) كما يتضح من رسائله الفصحية.

ولقد عرفت كنيسة روما هذا النظام عينه، أي صوم ستة أسابيع، وذلك بعد منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادي[16]. ولا يخفي تأثير البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي على طقس كنيسة روما عندما زارها إبَّان فترة الصراع مع الأريوسية. ويرى البابا غريغوريوس الكبير (+ 604م) أن فترة صوم الـ 36 يوماً[17] هي بمثابة العشور التي تُقدَّم لله عوضاً عن ايام السنة كلها.

وهكذا يتضح لنا أن أول شهادة وثائقية واضحة عن الصوم الأربعيني في كنيسة الإسكندرية، هي الرسالة الفصحية الثانية للبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي سنة 330م[18].
ثم إن جئنا إلى أواخر القرن الخامس وأوائل السادس للميلاد، نجد أن قوانين البابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الإسكندرية التي كُتبت في أواخر القرن الخامس الميلادي، وقوانين هيبوليتس القبطية[19] التي كُتبت في أوائل القرن السادس الميلادي تتحدث عن الصوم الأربعيني المقدس حديثاً مستقلاً عن صوم أسبوع الفصح. وهو ليس دليل يوضح لنا التَّمييز الواضح بين صوم ستة أسابيع، يعقبها صوم أسبوع البصخة المقدسة، وهو تقليد كنيسة الإسكندرية القديم الذي استمر فيها حتى اليوم.

ثانياً: حول صوم أسبوع هرقل:
عند ابن كبر، وفي قطمارس الصوم الكبير:

يتحدث قطمارس الصوم الكبير[20] عن صوم ثمانية أسابيع في الكنيسة القبطية، شاملاً أسبوع هرقل، نقلاً عن ابن كبر (+ 1324م)، وذلك طبقاً لمخطوط رقم (203 عربي) بالمكتبة الأهلية بباريس، وهو منسوخ في حبرية البابا يؤانس العاشر (1363-1369م).
فيقول ابن كبر ما يلي[21]:
"والفرض على جميع النصارى هو: صوم الأربعين التي صامها المسيح له المجد، المتصل آخرها بجمعة الفصح، ثم جمعة الصلب، وذلك يُصام إلى اخر النهار، ولا يؤكل فيه حيوان ولا هو من حيوان دموي، ثم الأربعاء والجمعة من كل أسبوع، غير أيام الخمسين وعيدي الميلاد والظهور إذ اتفقا فيها[22]، ويصامان إلى التاسعة على ما شُرح[23].

والأصوام الزائدة على ذلك المستقرة في البيعة القبطية، منها ما يجري مجرى الصوم الكبير في التأكد، وهي جمعة هرقل التي قد صارت مقدمة الصوم الكبير[24]، وسببها ما تضمَّنته سيَر الآباء البطاركة[25]، أن هرقل لما مَلَك على الروم سنة 6114 للعالم، وحاصره كسرى ملك فارس[26] بالقسطنطينية ست سنين متوالية، خرج هرقل وتحيَّل، وتوجه إلى بلاد كوشي[27]، وهو[28] مشغول بحصار بلاد الروم، وقتل من أهل مملكته ونساء جيشه، وفعل ما فعل، وتغلب عليه ورحَّله عن بلاده.
وحضر[29] هرقل إلى بيت المقدس فوجده خراباً، وقد هدمت اليهود الكنائس والقبر المقدس والإقرانيُّون[30] وغيرها، وأخرقوا النصارى بالنار [31]. فسأله أهل القدس قتل جميع اليهود، فاعتذر لهم بالأمان والإيمان التي تقدَّم بها لهم.
فقالوا له: أما الأمان فقد علم كل أحد أنهم احتالوا عليك فيه. وأما اليمين فنحن وجميع النصارى بكل الأقاليم نصوم عنك أسبوعاً في كل سنة على ممر الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر.
فأمرهم هرقل بقتل اليهود. فقُتل منهم ما لا يُحصى. ولم يبق منهم إلا من اختفى وهرب إلى الجبال.
وكَتَب البطاركة والأساقفة إلى جميع البلاد بصوم أسبوع، وهو هذا الأسبوع من الصوم. وكان (في) ذلك الوقت البطريرك على الإسكندرية أندرانيكو[32] السابع والثلاثون من[33] البطاركة. فاستقر هذا الحُكم"[34] في الكنيسة القبطية إلى يومنا هذا.

تعقيب وشرح:
وعلى ذلك فلم يكن الأمر في بدايته سوى رسالة أرسلها بطريرك الروم المعاصر[35] للبابا الإسكندرية أندرونيكوس (616-623م) يطلب منه صوم هذا الأسبوع عوضاً عن الأمر الذي أعطوه لهرقل ملك الروم بقتل جميع اليهود أورشليم لهدمهم الكنائس والقبر المقدس، وإحراقهم المسيحيين بالنار. وهكذا قبلت الكنيسة القبطية صوم هذا الأسبوع، منذ ذلك الوقت، واستمر فيها حتى يومنا هذا.

فنعرف من وثيقة يونانية كُتبت على ورق البردي أن المقدس الكبير في كنيسة الإسكندرية سنة 657م كان ثمانية أسابيع (55 يوماً). وهذه السنة المذكورة هي تاريخ آخر رسالة فصحية كتبها البابا بنيامين الأول (623-662م) الـ 37 من بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية[36].

ويذكر سعيد بن بطريق (877-940م)[37] البطريرك الملكاني في كتاب "نظم الجوهر" عن جمعة هرقل ما يلي: "وأهل مصر القبط إلى الآن يصومونها، إلا الشام والروم الملكانية، فإنهم بعد موت هرقل رجعوا يأكلون في هذه الجمعة بيضاً وجبناً وسمكاً"[38].

وهو ما يؤكده أيضاً الأنبا ساويروس بن المقفع (تنيح بعد سنة 987م) أسقف الأشمونين، في المقالة الثامنة من كتابه "الدور الثمين في إيضاح الدين"، حيث يقول "... وذلك أن الأسبوع الأول ليس من الأربعين يوماً الصوم، بل نحن نصومه عبادة من أجل هرقل الملك لما قتل اليهود، وفسخ العهد الذي كان عاهدهم به، فهو خبرٌ مشهورٌ معروفٌ في أخبار هرقل لا حاجة إلى ذكره هنا".

وفي موضع آخر يقول أنبا ساويروس: "وأما اليونان وأهل القسطنطينية الذين نسميِّهم الروم... فإنهم يصومون من أول الأسبوع الثاني الذي هو بدء صوم الأربعين يوماً. فأما الأسبوع كفارة هرقل فلا يصومون..."[39].

وفي القرن الثاني عشر في مصر نعرف أن الصوم الكبير كان ثمانية أسابيع، وذلك من كتاب "تاريخ الكنائس والأديرة" لأبى المكارم[40]، حيث يقول: "ولما كان يوم الأحد، أعنى أحد الزِّتونة –أي أحد الشعانين- أول الجمعة الثامنة من الصوم المقدس أول شهر برموده سنة 892م للشهداء الأبرار (1176م) حضر إلى هذه البيعة جماعة من الكهنة والشعب... الخ".

وعند الصفي بن العسال (توفي ما بين سنة 1253م وسنة 1275م) نقرأ في المجموع الصفوي: "والأصوام الزائدة على ذلك المستقرة في البيعة القبطية، منها ما يجري مجرى الصوم الكبير في التأكد، وهي جمعة هرقل مقدِّمة الصوم الكبير".

كما ورد ذكر هذا الأسبوع أيضاً عن جرجس بن المكين[41] في القرن الثالث عشر. والأنبا بطرس أسقف مليج الملقب بالجميل، وهو من علماء القرن الرابع عشر في كتابه: "بدع الطوائف".

وفي أواخر القرن الثالث عشر وأوائل الرابع عشر نقرأ عند ابن كبر (+ 1324م) ما يلي: "وقيل أيضاً: يجب عليكم صوم الأربعين يوماً المقدسة، وجمعة البصخة الشريفة، التي هي ثماني جُمَع، وتباعدوا فيها من جميع الزهومات"[42].

كما يذكر هذا الأسبوع أيضاً المؤرخ المقريزي (1365-1441م) الذي عاش في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي.

وينتقد الأسقف إيسيذوروس[43] صوم هذا الأسبوع في كتابه "الخريدة النفسية"، حين يقول: "... وقال الاساقفة إنك أيها الملك في حل من هذا اليمين الذي أقسمته بخداع اليهود وسلامة النية، ولكي تكون غير قلق البال ومرتاح الضمير من جهته، نحن نأمر المسيحيين أن يصوموا عنك أسبوعاً في أول الصوم الكبير إلى مدة أربعين سنة، فأقتنع الملك بذلك. وقد أبطلت كل الكنائس صوم هذا الأسبوع ما عدا الأقباط الأرثوذكس"[44].

ويذكر ألفريد بتلر A. Butler – في معرض شرحه لهذه الحادثة9 أن أول أسبوع من الصوم الكبير عند الأقباط لازال اسمه "اسبوع هرقل"، ومن ثم يُشرك الأقباط في هذه المقتلة!، فيقول ما يلي:
"... وما زالوا به حتى أزالوه عن رأيه، إما بعلو ضجيجهم، وإما بالتماس الحجج لإحلاله من عهده. ولعل كلا الأمرين قد اجتمع على ذلك. فأمر أن يُجلى اليهود من بيت المقدس ويمنعوا أن يعودوا بعد ذلك إلى ما بعد أسوار المدينة بثلاثة أميال. ولكن ذلك النفي لم يكن أشد عقوبة نزلت بهم، فإنه يلوح لنا أن هرقل قد أجاب المسيحيين من رعيته إلى كل ما طلبوه من الانتقام. وهناك وقعت في اليهود قتلة تشبه أن تكون عامة[45]. ولكن البطريق ومطارنته أرادوا أن يزيلوا وساوس الإمبراطور، وأن يطيِّبوا نفسه، ويطمئنوا نفوسهم إلى ما كان، فبعثوا في المدائن جميعا كُتُباً بأمرون فيها أن يصوم الناس أسبوعاً، وأن تكون تلك سُنَّةً أبد الدهر. وما زالت تلك السُنَّة باقية إلى يومنا هذا. فإن أول أسبوع من الصوم الكبير عند القبط لا يزال اسمه صوم هرقل. ويمكن نقول إن القبط اشتركوا في تلك المقتلة (!)، لما كان بهم من نحل وموجدة على اليهود منذ أيام فتح الفُرس للإسكندرية"[46].

وإن هذه العبارة الأخيرة التي يذكرها ألفريد بتلر A. Butler هي من عنديَّاته، محاولاً بها أن يبرِّر سبب احتفاظ الأقباط وحدهم بهذا الأسبوع دون بقيَّة الكنائس الشرقية الأخرى، فكان استنتاجاً خاطئاً. لأنه ليس في كُتُب التاريخ ما يدعم رأي ألفريد بتلر A. Butler السابق ذكره. كما أن بتلر نفسه يشرح سبب احتفاظ الأقباط بصوم هذا الأسبوع دون بقيَّة الكنائس الأخرى، وغيره من التقاليد القديمة الأخرى، حيث يقول في مواضع أُخرى من مؤلفاته: إن الأقباط هو الذين يحفظون التقليد القديم ولا يفرِّطون فيه أبداً[47]. المصريون يُضيفون ولا يحذفون.

وهذا الأسبوع غير معروف عند السريان الأرثوذكس، والأرمن الأرثوذكس أيضاً. أما الروم الأرثوذكس وما يتبعهم من كنائس، فقد تم عندهم تخفيف صرامة صوم هذا الأسبوع، وفي ذلك يقول العالِم الليتورجي الألماني بومتشارك A. Baumestark:
"وفي زمن هرقل Heraclius فإن الشرق اليوناني حاول التوفيق بين الممارسة العادية للصوم –أي أربعين يوماً صوماً- وبين التَّشدُّد الرهباني الذي حدَّده رهبان فلسطين للصوم الكبير بثمانية أسابيع، وذلك بإنشاء ما عُرف في الطقس البيزنطي باسم χρονήστιμος أي: "ما قبل الصوم" أو "تمهيد الصوم" apre-fasting أي τυροφάγος έβδομάς وهو صوم مسموح فيه في التقليد البيزنطي بأكل الجبن، حيث خُفّف صرامة الصوم في هذا الأسبوع الأول عن باقي الأسابيع التالية له. وفي هذا الأسبوع تُحتفل مرَّتين بالقُداسات السابق تقديسها، مرة يوم الأربعاء، والأخرى يوم الجمعة، وهو الطقس الذي يختلف عما ممارسه أديرة فلسطين، حيث لا احتفال بالإفخارستيا الكاملة، ولا بالقُداسات السابق تقديسها"[48].

___________________________
[1] مع إضافة الهمزة والشدة.
[2] حرفياً: البسخة.
[3] حرفياً: التحرُّر.
[4]حرفياً: البسخة.
[5] مخطوط رقم (203 عربي) بالمكتبة الأهلية بباريس، وهو كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة، لابن كبر، الباب 19.
[6] حرفياً: وللوقت.
[7] مخطوط رقم (203 عربي) بالمكتبة الأهلية بباريس، وهو كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة، لابن كبر، الباب 18.
[8] وهي 0ورقة 308 وجه)، بالترقيم الغربي (210) من مخطوط رقم (203 عربي) بالمكتبة الأهلية بباريس، وهو كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة، لابن كبر، الباب 18.
وليس من الواضح إن كانت هذه الحاشية للمؤلف ذاته، أو للناسخ، أو لأحد القراء الأوائل. واسم بطرس فيها هو كتابة خطأ لاسم فيكتور أو بقطر أو بقطرس. ونص هذه الحاشية غير مأخوذ من "سيَر البيعة" ولا من "السنكسار"، يوم عيد القديس ديمتريوس (12 برمهات). ولكن من "السنكسار" يوم (10 هاتور).
انظر: الراهب الأخ وديع الفرنسيسكاني، مجموعة 34 مرجع سابق، ص 283.
[9] كتاب السنكسار الجماع لأخبار الأنبياء والرسل والشهداء والقديسين، المستعمل في كنائس الكرازة المرقسية في أيام آحاد السنة النوتية. وضع الأنبا بطرس الجميل أسقف مليح، والأنبا ميخائيل أسقف أتريب، والأنبا يوحنا أسقف البرلس، وغيرهم من الآباء القديسين. الجزء الأول، المهتمان بطبعه، القمص عبد المسيح ميخائيل رئيس كنيسة الفجالة، والقمص أرمانيوس حبشي شتا البرماوي أحد رهبان دير السريان، بأمر وفي عهد صاحب القداسة غبطة الحبر المعظم، الأنبا يؤانس التاسع عشر، بابا وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، القاهرة 1652ش/1935م.
[10] نفس المرجع السابق
 وإن المؤرخ سعيد بن بطريق في كتابه "التاريخ المجموع على التحقيق والتصديق"، ينسب إلى الأساقفة مجتمعين عمل الحساب، لا إلى بطريرك الإسكندرية بمفرده. إذ يقول: "وفي ذلك العصر كتب ديمتريوس بطريرك الإسكندرية إلى غابيوس أسقف بيت المقدس، وإلى مقسيموس بطريرك أنطاكية، وإلى بقطر بطريرك رومية، في سبب حساب فصح النصارى، وصمهم، وكيف يُستخرج من فصح اليهود، ووضعوا في هذا كُتُبَ كثير ورسائل، حتى ثبتوا فصح النصارى على ما هو عليه اليوم. وذلك أن النصارى كانوا من بعد صعود سيدنا المسيح إلى السماء، إذا عيِّدوا الحميم، من العد يبدأوا يصومون أربعين يوماً، ويفطرون، كما فعل سيدنا المسيح، لما اعتمد في الأردن، خرج إلى البرية، فأقام بها صائماً أربعين يوماً. فكان النصارى إذا كان فصح اليهود عيَّدوا هم أيضاً الفصح. فوضعوا هؤلاء البطاركة حساباً للفصح، ليصوم النصارى أربعين يوماً، ويكون فطرهم في يوم الفصح".
انظر: الراهب الأخ وديع الفرنسيسكاني، مجموعة 34 مرجع سابق، ص 284، 285.
[11] يلزم هنا معرفة أن مشكلة تحديد يوم عيد الفصح (القيامة)، في هذا الوقت، كانت مشكلة لا علاقة لها بصوم الأربعين المقدسة.
[12] يوسابيوس القيصري، تاريخ الكنيسة، مرجع سابق، (23:5-25) ص 275-280.
ولكن ينبغي ألا نغفل أن هناك إشارة هامة في هذا الأمر بخصوص تقليد كنيسة الإسكندرية القديم في الاحتفال بعيد الفصح في يوم الأحد تحديداً، وليس في أي يوم أخر، وردت في رسالة لأساقفة من كنائس فلسطين، وصور، وبتولمايس، يقولون فيها: ".... ونعرفكم بأنهم في الإسكندرية يحفظونه (أي يوم عيد الفصح) في نفس اليوم مثلنا. لأن الرسائل قد حُلمت منا غليهم، ومنهم إلينا، حتى أننا نحفظ اليوم المقدس بنفس الطريقة، وفي الوقت".
يوسابيوس القيصري، تاريخ الكنيسة، مرجع سابق، (25:5) ص 280.
وينبغي لنا أن نفرق تفريقاً واضحاً بين مشكلتين؛ الأولى هي تحديد يوم عيد الفصح، والثانية هي ضم الأربعين المقدسة إلى أسبوع الفصح (البصخة).
وبخصوص المشكلة الأولى يتكلم يوسابيوس القيصري، فيقول: "ولهذا السبب عقدت المجامع واجتمع الأساقفة، واتفق الكل برأي واحد، بعد تبادل الرسائل، على إصدار أمر كنسي بأن سر قيامة الرب يجب أن لا يُحتفل به في أي يوم أخير سوى يوم الرب، وإننا يجب أن نختم الصوم الفصحي في هذا اليوم فقط".
يوسابيوس القيصري، تاريخ الكنيسة، مرجع سابق، (2:23:5) ص 276.
وعن هذا الصوم الفصحي –وليس الصوم الأربعيني- يقول القديس إيريناؤس (130-200م): "لأن النزاع ليس محصوراً في اليوم فقط، بل يتعلق أيضاً بطريقة الصوم. فالبعض يظنون أنهم يجب أن يصوموا يوماً واحداً، وغيرهم يومين، وغيرهم أكثر. والبعض يحسبون يومهم اربعين ساعة نهاراً وليلاً".
يوسابيوس القيصري، تاريخ الكنيسة، مرجع سابق، (12:24:5) ص 278.
[13] Cf. Annick Martin, op. cit., p. 162.
[14] Fernand Cabrol (Le premiér dom) & henri leclerc (R.P. dom).
Dictionnaire d`Archeologie chretienne et de liturgic (DACL), Tome 2, Paris, 1925, p. 2141.
[15] Cf. NPNF., Series 2, vol. 4, p. 509 ff.
[16] وهو ما سبق أن ذكرته في [كتاب صوم نينوى والصوم المقدس الكبير، للراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري، الباب الثاني، الفصل الأول].
[17] أي صوم ستة أسابيع باستثناء الآخاد فقط، لأن طقس كنيسة روما كان يصوم يوم السبت من كل أسبوع.
[18] هذا ما يقول به كثير من العلماء، مثل العالم الفرنسي كوكان R.G. Coquin إلا أن المؤرخة الفرنسية المدققة أنيك مارنا Annick Martin تثبت أن أول ذكر للصوم الأربعيني كان في الرسالة الفصحية السادسة له سنة 334م. ولها أسبابها في ذلك 
Cf. Annick Martin, op. cit., p. 162.
وسواء عُرف الصوم الأربعيني في كنيسة الإسكندرية في زمن البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي أو قبله، فمن الثابت أنه هو الذي قننه فيها. Cf. Annick Martin, op. cit., p. 166.
[19] القانونان 31، 57.
[20] قطمارس الصوم الكبير، طُبع في عهد البابا يوساب الثاني سنة 1669ش/1953م، ص 26.
[21] مخطوط رقم (203 عربي) بالمكتبة الأهلية بباريس، وهو كتاب "مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة"، لابن كبر، الباب الثامن عشر.
[22] بعد أن أنهيتُ الكتاب وأعددتهُ للطبع، وصلتني دراسة وتحقيق للباب الثامن عشر من كتاب "مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة لابن كبر، للراهب الفاضل الأخ وديع الفرنسيسكاني، صادرة عن المركز الفرنسيسكاني للدراسات الشرقية المسيحية، وهي دراسة طبقاً لمخطوط باريس رقم (203 عربي) والذي احتفظ بصورة طبق الأصل منه، إلى جانب مخطوطات أخرى، أهمها مخطوط رقم (486 شرقي) أو ترقيم قديم (vet. 12) بمكتبة جامعة أوبسالا Upsala (السويد)، والذي تمت نساخته في سنة 1546م، وكنتُ أعرف أهميته، إذ هو المخطوط التالي مباشرة في الأهمية لمخطوط باريس. وفي هذا الفصل أضفت ما وجدته مستحقاً للإضافة حتى تكمل الفائدة. 
فهنا يضيف مخطوط أوبسالا: "والسبعة الأعياد السَّيدية". وواضح انها إضافة من الناسخ لمخطوط أوبسالا، لا توجد في مخطوط باريس، فضلاً عن عدم منطقيَّتها، لأن اثنين من الأعياد السيدية لا يُصامان وهما الميلاد والظهور، وأعياداً أخرى تقع داخل الصوم الأربعيني، وبالتالي تُصام، كعيد البشارة، وأحد الشعانين. وباقي الأعياد تقع في فترة الزمن الخمسيني، وتقع يومي الأحد والخميس.
الراهب الأخ وديع الفرنسيسكاني، دراسات شرقية مسيحية، مجموعة 34، مؤلفات المركز الفرنسيسكاني للدراسات الشرقية المسيحية، القاهرة – القدس، 2001م، ص 247.
[23] هذه الفقرة منقولة بكاملها من "المجمع الصفوي" للصفي بن العسال. وأما عبارة "على ما شُرح" فهي تحيل إلى شرح سابق ورد في "المجموع الصفوي".
انظر كتاب "المجموع الصفوي" للصفي العسار، عُنيَّ بنشره جرجس فيلوثاؤس عوض، الجزء الأول، 1908م، الباب الخامس عشر، ص 170 وما بعدها.
[24] حتى هذه الكلمة بنقل ابن كبر عن "المجمع الصفوي" للصفي بن العسال نقلاً حرفياً، باستثناء عبارة "التي قد صارت"، والتي يضيفها ابن كبر.
[25] لا يرد في "سير البطاركة" أو "تاريخ البطاركة" والذي يُنسب خطأ إلى ساويرس بن المقفع، ما يكته أبو البركات بن كبر بخصوص صوم جمعة هرقل. وكل ما نقرأه في "سير البيعة" (ونُصلِح النص قليلاً) بخصوص هرقل هو:
"وملكت الفرس بعد ذلك ست سنين، ملك البلاد. ثم قام ارقلاس وهو هرقل أول البطاركة فقتل فوقا الكافر، وضبط المملكة، وصرف اهتمامه إلى الفرص. وبنعمة السيد المسيح قتل كسرى الملك الكافر، وجعل مدينته برية، وحمل نِعَمِها وسبيها بفرح إلى قصر قلسطنطين".
الراهب الأخ وديه الفرنسيسكاني، مجموعة 34 مرجع سابق، ص 282.
[26] هو كسرى  الثاني (590-623م)
[27] يخطئ أبو البركات –أو الناسخ الأول لكتابه- بقوله: "توجَّه إلى بلاد كوشي"، والمقصود بلاد كسرى. وقد وردت كلمة "كوشي" في سائر المخطوطات.
الراهب الأخ وديع الفرنسيسكاني، مجموعة 34 مرجع سابق، ص 283.
[28] أي كسرى ملك الفرس.
[29] أي ورجع.
[30] "الأقرانيون" من الكلمة اليونانية Κρανίον (كرانيون) أي: جمجمة. وهي في العبرانية "جلجثة"، حيث صُلب الرَّب.
[31] لما احتل الفرس بلاد الشام انتهز اليهود هذه الفرصة فكلوا بالمسيحيين الموجودين بالقدس. ولما تمكن هرقل من هزيمة الفرس وردَّهم على أعقابهم، خاف اليهود نتيجة سوء فعلهم، فأرسوا إلى هرقل قبل أن يصل إلى مدينة القدس، لكي يعاهدهم على حقن دمائهم وحفظ أموالهم، فعاهدهم على ذلك بدون أن يعلم ما صنعوه بالمسيحيين. فلما اجتمع المسيحيون بهرقل عرفوه بما فعله اليهود، وطلبوا غليه أن يقتل جميع اليهود... وباقي الأحداث كما في المتن.
[32] هو البابا أندرونيكوس (616-623م) السابع والثلاثون من بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية. وجدير بالذكر هنا أنه لم ترد في سيرة هذا البطريرك، ولا في البطريرك الذي يليه، وهو البابا بنيامين الأول (623-662م) أية إشارة إلى صوم أسبوع هرقل.
[33] حرفياً: في.
[34] ينتهي النص عند هذه الكلمة كما يرد في مخطوط رقم (203 عربي) بالمكتبة الأهلية بباريس، وهو كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة، لابن كبر، الباب 18 أما عبارة "في الكنيسة القبطية إلى يومنا هذا" فهو ما يذكره قطمارس الصوم الكبير.
[35] كان بطريرك القسطنطينية في ذلك الوقت هو سرجيوس الأول (610-638م)، وكان بطريرك الروم على أورشليم هو يوحنا الثالث (516-524م).
[36] A. Baumstark, op. cit., p. 196; PG 95, 77.
[37] هو أبرز البطاركة الملكانيين في مصر، وكان طبيباً ومجادلاً ومؤرِّخاً.
[38] جدير بالذكر هنا أن ما أورده قطمارس الصوم المقدس الكبير عن الصوم الكبير يستند في أصوله الأولى إلى ما كتبه سعيد بن بطريق.
[39] انظر: أنبا ساويرس بن المقفع، الدر الثمين في إيضاح الدين، مرجع سابق، ص 180، 182.
[40] الجزء الثاني، ص 8
[41] هو جرجس بن أبى الياسر بن أبى المكارم بن أبى الطيب، المعروف بابن العميد. وهو يشتهر أيضاً باسم "ابن المكين". وُلد في القاهرة سنة 1205م، ومات في دمشق سنة 1273م. وله:
-المجموع المبارك. وهو في جزئين:
الجزء الأول: تاريخ العالم حتى الهجرة.
الجزء الثاني: تاريخ المسلمين. منذ الهجرة حتى موت الخليفة المستنصر بالله سنة 1118م.
-"مختصر البيان في تحقيق الإيمان" وهو المعروف بالحاوي.
وكان كتاب "المجموع المبارك" هو المصدر الأساسي لكتاب "الخطط والآثار" للمقريزي (1365-1441م)، في الأجزاء الخاصة بالمسيحيين. وقد واصل المفضّل بن الفضائل في القرن الرابع عشر عمل ابن المكين.
انظر (مع التصرف): كتاب "الكنائس الشرقية وأوطانها" الجزء الثاني، كنيسة مصر، للراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري، القاهرة، ص 472
وقد يكون المصدر المباشر لنص أبى البركات و "تاريخ المكين".
الراهب الأخ وديع الفرنسيسكاني، مجموعة 34 مرجع سابق، ص 283.
[42] مخطوط رقم (203 عربي) بالمكتبة الأهلية بباريسن وهو كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة، لابن كبر، الباب 18.
ولم أعثر على المصدر الذي ينقل عنه ابن كبر، ولا سيما قوله: "وقيل ايضاً".
[43] وُلد في صدد بأعمال حمص بسوريا، وهاجر مع خاله القمص إشعياء السرياني إلى مصر. وصار القمص إشعياء وكيلا لبطريركية الإسكندرية في عهد ثورة عرابي سنة 1880م. والتحق بدير البراموس في 12 يناير سنة 1885م، ورُسم أسقفاً على الدير في 17 أكتوبر 1897م، وتنيح في 19 يناير سنة 1942.    
[44] الأنبا إيسيذوروس، الخريدة النفيسة، الجزء الثاني، حبل 7 رأس 3.
[45] يذكر المقريزي أن اليهود قُتلوا، حتى لم يبق منهم أحد في دولة الروم ومصر والشام إلا من هرب أو أختفى.
[46] ألفريد بتلر، فتح العرب لمصر، الجزء الأول، ص 119، 120.
[47]  انظر: ألفريد بتلر، الكنائس القبطية القديمة في مصر.
[48] A. Baumstark, op. cit., p. 197.
*

*من كتاب [ صوم نينوى والصوم المقدس الكبير ] ص **74 - 92*
​


----------

